# přeprava/doprava



## winpoj

Ahoj,

zajímal by mě Váš názor na to, jak se liší význam slov "doprava" a "přeprava", jakož i odvozených slov jako "dopravce/přepravce", "dopravní/přepravní" apod.
Cítím, že se nejedná o úplná synonyma, ale nejsem nějak schopen definovat, v čem přesně rozdíl spočívá.


----------



## .Lola.

Možná jsem vedle, ale cítím to tak, že u "přepravy" je větší důraz na cestu, kterou lidé/věci musí urazit (tj. důraz například na způsob či délku přepravy), zatímco u "dopravy" je důležitější cíl (tj. že se dotyčná osoba/věc dostane na místo určení).
Snad je to srozumitelné.

Jsem zvědavá, jak ten rozdíl cítí ostatní.


----------



## Jana337

Něco mi říká, že mezi dopravou a přepravou je nějaký rozdíl v právničtině, ale nevím to jistě.


----------



## shifter78

Rozdiel je, a velky - kto to nevedel presne, nedostal skusku  (fakulta prevadzky a ekonomiky dopravy, Zilinska univerzita, predtym Vysoka skola dopravy a spojov).

Strucne, doprava je pohyb vseobecne, napriklad aj ked ide prazdny vlak; preprava je obchod, biznis, kšeft s tovarom, ktory musime dopravit z bodu A do bodu B pomocou dopravnych prostriedkov.

Tu to mame presne z normy _STN 01 8500 Základné názvoslovie v doprave_


> 2 Všeobecné dopravné termíny
> 
> 2.1 doprava
> úmyselný pohyb (jazda, plavba, let) dopravných prostriedkov po dopravných cestách alebo činnosť dopravných zariadení, ktorými sa uskutočňuje preprava.
> 2.11 dopravca
> právnická alebo fyzická osoba prevádzkujúca dopravu pre cudziu alebo vlastnú potrebu.
> 
> 4  Všeobecné prepravné termíny
> 
> 4.1 prepravca
> súhrnný názov pre odosielateľa a príjemcu [vývozca(exportér), dovozca (importér)].
> 4.2 preprava
> činnosť,  ktorou sa priamo uskutočňuje premiestňovanie osôb a vecí (nákladu) dopravnými prostriedkami alebo dopravnými zariadeniami.


----------



## winpoj

Díky, shiftere. Předpokládám, že anglické slovo "transport" zahrnuje oba pojmy a člověk se musí rozhodovat podle kontextu.


----------



## shifter78

Transport je doprava, preprava je shipping. Ak kontext nehovorí opak. Ale netreba si nad tým lámať hlavu, dôraz na použitom slove je spravidla len v smerodajných dokumentoch v odbore (predpisy, zákony, vyhlášky, zmluvy kde sa rieši vzťah medzi dopravcom a prepravcom). 

Bežný človek (aj novinár je tu bežný človek) si to pletie, či u nás, alebo v angličtine, a nevznikajú veľké nedorozumenia, na druhej strane si aj tak zachvíľu pekne krásne rozšírime slovnú zásobu o anglické ekvivalenty tých slov, takže budeme narážať na transport, šiping, carriage a čo ja viem čo ešte, a naše slová sa v nasledujúcej generácii zaradia medzi archaizmy 
Pozri citovanú normu, voľakedy to boli všeobecné dopravné/prepravné *pojmy*, teraz sú to už *termíny*, už sa tam prepašoval do zátvoriek exportér aj importér, a tak ďalej...


----------



## winpoj

Dík za doplňující informace. Řekl bych ale, že slovo "shipping" slovu "přeprava" neodpovídá úplně přesně, protože se týká jenom zboží, kdežto v češtině lze říct i "přeprava osob".
Mimochodem si myslím, že "termín" je spíše odborný název (terminologie = názvosloví). "Pojem" je něco, co termínem nebo jiným slovem označujeme. (Omlouvám se za záchvat hnidopíchání neboli hairsplittingu).


----------



## shifter78

Máš pravdu, shipping je len nákladná preprava, prípadne viacmenej zasielateľstvo. Práve som sa pozrel na "Terms and conditions" jednej nízkonákladovej aerolinky, tam seba ako prepravcu definujú _carrier_, a prepravu osôb ako _carriage of passengers_. Určite má angličtina ďalšie výrazy, rozdielne pre UK a US verziu, práve som si spomenul, že londýnska MHD seba nazýva tuším _service_. Možno je správne aj _transport_ vo význame preprava v určitých súvislostiach - potvrdil by to *oficiálny* slovník, napríklad RailLexic, ktorý som objavil na stránkach UIC (Medzinárodná železničná únia). Žiaľ, organizácie, ktoré si platíme z daní prostredníctvom EÚ a ČD/ŽSR ho drzo predávajú za 250 euro namiesto toho, aby to zverejnili na svojom webe  Bežné slovníky v tom majú guláš, uvádzajú jedno aj druhé. 

Každopádne, presný preklad, alebo presný termín je dôležitý len v špecifických prípadoch, napríklad ako vo vyššie spomínaných "Terms and conditions", kde je nutné zadefinovať všetky pojmy správne a zbaviť sa zodpovednosti za niečo, čo tá firma nevykonáva. Potom je to už jedno, pokiaľ ich nebudeš chcieť žalovať, napríklad kvôli strate zásielky. Tam žaluješ prepravcu (napr. rýchlodoručovateľskú firmu), prepravca si to vybaví s dopravcom, ak nepoužil svoje lietadlá alebo iné dopravné prostriedky. Obdobne pri osobnej preprave - naťahujeme sa s cestovkou (ktorá je prepravcom okrem iného), a tá s majiteľom autobusu, ak sa niečo stalo - napr. špendlík v sedadle a následné zranenie


----------

